# Big Bass/pond question..



## fishngolf (Jul 18, 2009)

I know its a little early with the pond froze but my g/f has about a 1-1/2 acre pond in her backyard and last year we missed this big bass 2x during the year, she had it on and broke her line, I had it up to shore but the hook came loose (real professional fisherman here)..it looked about 5-6 pounder. We know where it lives. The problem is..it seems there's some other small fish, 4-6 inch bass n bluegill, but nothing other than that..anywhere. No medium fish or big ones we know of..Do you think this one big bass is eating the pond (the pond is not that big, can walk around it in about 10-15 mins ) and keeping the population of others from getting big? Or is this crazy thinking. Is this bass actually doing good for the pond? Seein what you guys think ...I was thinking about catching it soon as the pond thaws and mount it. lol, Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

I seriously doubt one 5-6lb bass is eating everything in a 1.5 acre pond, especially since you said there is some smaller bass and bluegill. Lengths and weights of the smaller fish you're catching would give a clue to your problem. Pictures of the fish and a more detailed description of the pond all species present would also be helpful. If the funds are available, it's pretty hard to beat a pro with an electrofishing boat. Any chance there is a population of flatheads? A trot line or jugs rigged with a variety of bait such as small bluegill, liver (in pantyhose), and nightcrawlers may be worth a shot. Seining with a large 100'+ seine may get some results too.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 29, 2008)

No way one fish is that hungry. A 1.5 acre body of water should hold hundreds of pounds of fish. Fish the lake more; try different techniques that target diff. species. If you are still in question, we can come do a survey; give us a call we would be glad to give you a quote.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

I agree with [email protected].

Unless this has an unhealthy habitat for bass, there should be hundreds of pounds of fish in this 1.5-acre body of water. And chances are, if you've seen one giant bass in it, there are several more.
If you want to get the big one to shore, use a lure with a single hook rather thank those little treble hooks that those crankers use.


----------

